# Routing



## DerKoenig (22. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich weiß ich was Routing ist. Dennoch verstehe ich es nicht ganz. Und zwar geht es darum, wie richte ich ein Routing ein und wie funktioniert es? Sprich ich habe ein Gateway und mache es Windows bekannt. Ok und nun? Wie sage ich ihm jetzt, dass er das Gateway benutzen soll um in ein anderes Netz zu routen? Was ist addroute im Dos und was für Auswirkungen hat das?


----------



## Ronox (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Das ganze stellst du an dem Gateway ein. Kannst natürlich auch deinen Client mit speziellen Routen füllen, was du unter anderem mit addroute machst. Dadurch kannst du dann z.B. das netz 172.16.12.X über einen anderen Gateway ansteuern wenn du in einem Netz 192.168.1.X bist. Wenn das nicht verständlich ist, schlage ich dir mal folgendes vor zu lesen http://www.administrator.de/Routing...denes_Netz_zur_Internetnutzung_einbinden.html


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ein Router (oftmals auch Gateway genannt) verbindet 2 oder mehrere Teilnetze miteinander. Somit haben Router typischerweise mehrere Netzwerkkarten / Anschlüsse und regeln der Verkehr zwischen den Beiden.

Ein Router hat somit auch eine für jedes Teilnetz gültige Adresse, damit dieser auch direkt erreichbar ist. Nachfolgend mal ein kleines Beispiel wie es bei den meisten zu Hause aussieht:


```
0.0.0.0/0       1.2.3.4.5    192.168.178.1           192.168.178.0/24
Internet <--------->    Router    <-------------------------> LAN
```

Der Router ist vom Internet aus über die öffentliche IP erreichbar (diese kannst du dir zum Beispiel hier anzeigen lassen), ebenso wie er vom LAN aus erreichbar ist.

Was macht der Router jetzt? Nun, wie schon oben geschrieben dient er als Vermittlungsstelle zwischen den Netzen. Auf der einen Seite das 0.0.0.0/0 (steht für alle "sonstigen" Netze) und auf der anderen Seite das 192.168.178.0/24, dein LAN.
Wenn du nun von deinem Rechner im LAN aus ins Internet willst (zum Beispiel auf tutorials.de) dann schickt dein Rechner erst einmal eine Anfrage ab, welche IP denn tutorials.de hat (nennt sich DNS). Nachdem der PC die IP-Adresse der Webseite erhalten hat (78.46.32.50) wird nachgeschaut, ob sich diese Adresse in deinem LAN befindet und somit direkt erreichbar ist. Hierfür wird Subnetzmaske benötigt. Hier erkennt er dann auch, dass die Webseite nicht direkt erreichbar ist und er schickt das Paket an den Router. Dieser sieht das Paket und schaut sich die Ziel-IP-Adresse im Header an und vergleicht diese mit seinen eingetragenen Routen. Findet er einen Treffer, schickt er das Paket wiederum weiter.

Routen sehen zum Beispiel (bei mir) so aus:

```
$> route -n
Kernel-IP-Routentabelle
Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth2
192.168.178.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth1
0.0.0.0         192.168.178.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    5      0        0 eth2
```
Wenn nun ein Paket weiterleiten muss, dann sucht er in der sog. Routingtabelle nach dem besten und billigsten Treffer. In unserem Beispiel würde er das Paket über die Schnittstelle eth0 an 192.168.178.1 weiterschicken. Falls dies fehlschlägt nimmt er den Eintrag mit der Metric 5 und schickt das Paket über eth2 an 192.168.1.1.

Das Spiel wiederholt sich so lange, bis das Zielnetz erreicht wurde und das Paket dann an den Zielrechner zugestellt wurde.

Hoffe dass ich dir den Vorgang etwas näher bringen konnte, die Links im Text sollten alles nötige weiter erklären. Hier kannst du dir noch ein Beispiel von Wikipedia durchlesen 

Gruß
BK


----------

